# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Dutasteride Nu Te Krijgen In Nl

## Gast: leen

nu te krijgen in nl

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by Gast: leen_@11-06-2003, 17:04:33
> * nu te krijgen in nl*


 hoi iedereen

ben nu paar dagen bezich met duta maar merk dat ik aggresief word er van en prikkelbaar heb er wat over gelezen kan komen dat er meer testoron in je lichaam komt omdat het niet meer afgebroken word door dht

en met traine presteer ik ook meer train zwaarder en ,makkelijker 

heeft nog iemand die bijwerkingen werkt een beetje als annabolen vind ik dezelfde werking wat betreft haargroei is het te vroeg dat komt pas aan bod na 6maand maar die aggresie is wel duidelijk net als gebruik van anabolen

groet

----------


## Richard

> _Originally posted by Guest+18-06-2003, 19:57:55--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>QUOTE (Guest @ 18-06-2003, 19:57:55)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin--Gast: leen_@11-06-2003, 17:04:33
> * nu te krijgen in nl*


hoi iedereen

ben nu paar dagen bezich met duta maar merk dat ik aggresief word er van en prikkelbaar heb er wat over gelezen kan komen dat er meer testoron in je lichaam komt omdat het niet meer afgebroken word door dht

en met traine presteer ik ook meer train zwaarder en ,makkelijker 

heeft nog iemand die bijwerkingen werkt een beetje als annabolen vind ik dezelfde werking wat betreft haargroei is het te vroeg dat komt pas aan bod na 6maand maar die aggresie is wel duidelijk net als gebruik van anabolen

groet [/b][/quote]
Hoi,

Je gebruikt dutasteride voor haargroei?
Ik wil dat oom gaan gebruiken. Heb je het via de huisartsnof dermatoloog en zo ja,krijg je het vergoed?
Hoeveel moet je gebruiken?

Merk je al resultaat?

Dank en groet,

RichaRD

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by Richard+24-06-2003, 11:42:00--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>QUOTE (Richard @ 24-06-2003, 11:42:00)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected], 19:57:55
>  <!--QuoteBegin--Gast: leen
> 
> 
> _
> ...


Hoi,

Je gebruikt dutasteride voor haargroei?
Ik wil dat oom gaan gebruiken. Heb je het via de huisartsnof dermatoloog en zo ja,krijg je het vergoed?
Hoeveel moet je gebruiken?

Merk je al resultaat?

Dank en groet,

RichaRD [/b][/quote]
hoi richard heb het uitgelegt op forem propecica daar stelde je ook die vraag moet je maar effe kijken ik hoor het wel groetjes leen

----------


## Richard

Hoi Leen,

Dank je wel man. Ik zit nu aamn de fina en Saw P. . Heb in september afspraak met dermatoloog en vraag dan om Duta.

Ik ben altijd al agressief dus dat zal me wat moois worden ;-)))

Ik spreek je man&#33;

Richard

----------


## Guest

hoi richard 

jammer dat we niet meer horen over duta zijn denk ik nog niet veel mensen die het al gebruiken 

jammer ik merk wel grote verschillen maar over haar groei kan ik nog niks zeggen omdat het nog te kort is dat kan pas over maand of 6 wel ben ik hier erg niewsgierig naar ik hoop dat er mensen zijn die duta langer als 6maand gebruiken en wat hun ervaringe zijn

ook heb ik gelezen op een side in v.s dat duta sneller resultaat hebt inplaats dan met fina er werd toen gesproken over enkele maande 

maar ja het is wel dat er van alles gezegt word maar wat is waar ervaringe van mensen tellen 

hoop dat er mensen zijn die erover willen praten en hun ervaring met duta willen delen ik zal iniedergeval elke verandering op dit forem zetten ik hoop dat er mensen wijzer van worden

groeten leen

----------


## Richard

> _Originally posted by Guest_@30-06-2003, 18:50:08
> * hoi richard 
> 
> jammer dat we niet meer horen over duta zijn denk ik nog niet veel mensen die het al gebruiken 
> 
> jammer ik merk wel grote verschillen maar over haar groei kan ik nog niks zeggen omdat het nog te kort is dat kan pas over maand of 6 wel ben ik hier erg niewsgierig naar ik hoop dat er mensen zijn die duta langer als 6maand gebruiken en wat hun ervaringe zijn
> 
> ook heb ik gelezen op een side in v.s dat duta sneller resultaat hebt inplaats dan met fina er werd toen gesproken over enkele maande 
> 
> ...


 Hoi Leen,

Dank voor je reactie&#33;
Ik zal je ook blijven informeren over mijn ontwikkelingen. Fijn om elkaar op de hoogte te houden&#33;
Groet en tot horens&#33;

Richard  :Big Grin:

----------


## john

Ben zelf nu ongeveer 1,5 mnd bezig met Dutasteride, en ben er niet echt agresieve van geworden. Wel merk ik wat problemen met het hoog houden van "lodewijk". Dat kan af en toe toch wel lastig zijn.
Heb eerst altijd finasteride gebruikt, echter werden mijn inhammen toch steeds kaler, dus heb ik besloten om Dutasteride te gaan gebruiken. Merk er nu nog niet zoveel van, schijnt ook wel een half jaar te duren.

----------


## Richard

> _Originally posted by john_@09-07-2003, 16:39:19
> * Ben zelf nu ongeveer 1,5 mnd bezig met Dutasteride, en ben er niet echt agresieve van geworden. Wel merk ik wat problemen met het hoog houden van "lodewijk". Dat kan af en toe toch wel lastig zijn.
> Heb eerst altijd finasteride gebruikt, echter werden mijn inhammen toch steeds kaler, dus heb ik besloten om Dutasteride te gaan gebruiken. Merk er nu nog niet zoveel van, schijnt ook wel een half jaar te duren.*


 Hee Man,

Hoe ben je aan Dutasteride gekomen? Via de huisarts of anders?
wat is de hoeveelheid ook 1 mg? krijg je het vergoed?

Dank en groet,
Richard

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by john_@09-07-2003, 16:39:19
> * Ben zelf nu ongeveer 1,5 mnd bezig met Dutasteride, en ben er niet echt agresieve van geworden. Wel merk ik wat problemen met het hoog houden van "lodewijk". Dat kan af en toe toch wel lastig zijn.
> Heb eerst altijd finasteride gebruikt, echter werden mijn inhammen toch steeds kaler, dus heb ik besloten om Dutasteride te gaan gebruiken. Merk er nu nog niet zoveel van, schijnt ook wel een half jaar te duren.*


 hoi john 

gek dat het bij iedereen toch weer anders werkt ik ben nu 25dagen bezich maar ik heb geen problemen met lodewijk ook van haar groei merk ik niks maar denk dat het te kort is 

wel merk ik dat mijn borstomvang wel toeneemt dat hed ik met fina niet het is nog niet zo dat het ernstig is maar hou het wel in de gaten 

want anders krijg je weer andere problemen wel word ik er aggressief van dat had ik met fina niet heb ik 8maand geslikt maar dat aggressief is wel een probleem aan het worden bij mij heb snel ruzie in het verkeer betrap ik me er op bumper kleven overal aan ergeren was altijd al aggressief ventje maar nu is het erg aan het worden

is er iemand die dat ook heeft of toch een verschil merkt maar op seks nivo ik hoef maar er aan te denken en hij staat dus daar heb ik geen last van maar ja toch weer andere problemen

maar wat ik wou vragen john wil jij mij ook effe op de hoogte houden van jou ervaringen met duta en het verloop ervan ga dat nog van je horen groet leen

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by Richard+09-07-2003, 17:16:00--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>QUOTE (Richard @ 09-07-2003, 17:16:00)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin--john_@09-07-2003, 16:39:19
> * Ben zelf nu ongeveer 1,5 mnd bezig met Dutasteride, en ben er niet echt agresieve van geworden. Wel merk ik wat problemen met het hoog houden van "lodewijk". Dat kan af en toe toch wel lastig zijn.
> Heb eerst altijd finasteride gebruikt, echter werden mijn inhammen toch steeds kaler, dus heb ik besloten om Dutasteride te gaan gebruiken. Merk er nu nog niet zoveel van, schijnt ook wel een half jaar te duren.*


Hee Man,

Hoe ben je aan Dutasteride gekomen? Via de huisarts of anders?
wat is de hoeveelheid ook 1 mg? krijg je het vergoed?

Dank en groet,
Richard [/b][/quote]
hoi richard de prijs was van duta 90stuks voor 140 eu duur op zeker en het word niet vergoed vandaag de rekenig gehad groet leen

----------


## Guest

deze zyn trouwens de laatste pillen die ik neem heb ze nog voor drie maand daarna is het afgelopen ik ga hiermee stoppen gewoon mn eige accepteren hoe ik ben dat is denk ik het beste gevecht met mn eige naar 22jaar word dat ook wel eens tijd denk ik 

verder met live is kort jongens zo over en mensen hebben toch altijd wel wat over je te zeggen met haar of zonder meestal zijn het zelf onzekere klootzakken die wat over je te zeggen hebben dat is mijn ervaring als je ze aanpakt zijn het meestal laffe mannetjes

kijk als je net zo als mijn gevochten heb om je haar 3xtransplantaat en alle pillen die je maar kan bedenken 

dat is een hele aphotheek en weet je dit probleem is bijna niet optelossen weet ik nu dus wat kan je doen niks die duta is nw dus ja misschien doet die wat ik denk dat de wetenschap er ooit wel wat voor vind en iedereen wil haar opzn hoofd met een pil zuo dat het makkelijkst zijn maar ik denk dat die pil nog niet gevonden is maar je klamt overal aan vast weet je

iedereen sterkte met je keuze gr leen

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by Guest+16-07-2003, 12:00:11--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>QUOTE (Guest @ 16-07-2003, 12:00:11)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected], 17:16:00
>  <!--QuoteBegin--john
> 
> 
> _
> ...


hoi richard de prijs was van duta 90stuks voor 140 eu duur op zeker en het word niet vergoed vandaag de rekenig gehad groet leen [/b][/quote]
sorry ik moet effe wat recht zetten duta word wel vergoed heb ik van middag gehoord mn vrindin had het verkeerde recept ingeleverd die van fina die lag er nog raar is dat eigelijk fina werd niet vergoed maar duta wel eigelijk voor het zelfde probleem rare zaak maar goed het kost me inieder geval niks beter deze meal was trouwens voor richard dus richard gewoon duta halen en niks betalen das nog beter als fina gr leen

----------


## Baris

Ik slik nu 5-6 maanden finasteride 1mg via mijn huisarts. ik merk dat mijn inhammen dieper worden maar de rest van mijn haren voller aan het worden is. kan iemand mij daarbij helpen? en sinds dat ik finasteride gebruikt krijg ik soms last van mijn teelballen????

groetjes boris

----------


## wesmatch

In belgie kan ik er ook aankomen.
http://dutasteride.be

Kent iemand dit en is het betrouwbaar ?

----------


## iman26

nog resultaten geboekt?

----------

